# Traps?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I have always used the pvc traps (lav-kitch.) Once I thought about using chrome. 
What do you preffer?
I was just thinking, if clients see chrome it would only add value but cost me more. I just have never seen a pvc trap corrode through the bottom

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We use ABS traps, pvc traps seem to always leak for me.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Brass traps, in whatever finish the job calls for, usually polished nickel.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Custom homes will get custom finish or what ever specs call for. If it's visible not in a cabinet.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Off topic, Ron so I take it you guys use ABS over there? I only messed with PVC.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have have bot PVC and ABS, but I use ABS, a few plumbers here use PVC.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there any particular reason why you like ABS over PVC?
If a person around here converted to useing ABS, they would have to buy truck loads of ABS-PVC mips and fips so they won't commingle(sp) per code. Glue for abs and pvc is not approved material in Illinois, last I knew. Was told that at our last further edu class (4hrs) that is mandatory by the state.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I find ABS lighter to handle, and easier to manipulate into floor joint with out the need for coupling, you can force abs to bend enough to get it into drilled out joist or studs.

There is no all purpose glue, they claim there is and it does exist but it's not code approved.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

It just hit me, I couldn't think of it earlier. They call it ABS-PVC Transition Cement/Glue. I think?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Green Glue, yes can only be used on one joint, thats outside the foundation, never inside according to my code.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ABS burns much easier than PVC.That is the reason for the IL code provisions.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*We're required to ouse sched 40 for traps, I know you guys get to use tubular, but not us.*
*ABS is legal here, but good luck finding a supplier that has more than token scraps of it around here.*

*As for transition cement, it's actually legal here....made an ass of myself by firmly arguing it wasn't, until I looked it up and found it recently listed on my states approved products list.*
*I still wouldn't use it.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I use PVC or poly traps unless it's commercial or exposed. They will outlast the chrome ones about 4 to 1 here and of course the cost is far less. I'm thrilled that my supplier now stocks the PVC traps with an ABS adapter. (We use ABS in this area.)


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I find ABS lighter to handle, and easier to manipulate into floor joint with out the need for coupling, you can force abs to bend enough to get it into drilled out joist or studs.


*add - Only have to dauber each hub, and spg end ONE TIME, not twice. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Also, ABS glue peels off the hands, primer stains for weeks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

PVC, unless the plans call for something else


----------

